# Best plow for a municipal airport



## ikold (Feb 8, 2004)

We just got a contract to plow a small municipal airport. Not the runways or taxiways. All the hangar rows, and fuel deck. We will be using a cat 277b. Wondering what would be better for this task a 100" snow bucket so we can stack and move piles or an 8 foot pusher box?
Do they do about the same amount of work?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Go with the pusher......and since it's all flat you may get away with a 10ftr. You'll be able to stack pretty well with the pusher.


----------



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a 10' box for my 287B works good ! But if you want to move a lot of snow and do not get paid by the hour... then you want a Blizzard 8611SS or a 810ss would be almost as good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Pusher, If your plowing every few inches you should be ok with a 10ft but you probably have some long pushes so a 8ft might be better
Robert


----------



## ikold (Feb 8, 2004)

*.*

Getting paid by the hour....

We went with a 110" snow bucket. The sales guy sold us on the concept that how is a pusher really any different that a huge bucket? and it was 1,200 less that then a 10 foot bucket.
The bucked we got is quite deep. Am hoping we made the correct decision.
It does leave windrows but I suspect a pusher would too?
Am impressed with its ability to bite down and get to the cement through the packed out snow.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

A bucket will scrape better than a pusher, but that bucket is going to really suck when you hit a crack in the pavement or a curb. A pusher will leave trails when its totally full but not near as bad as a bucket. I hope it works better for you then I think it will.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;950881 said:


> A bucket will scrape better than a pusher, but that bucket is going to really suck when you hit a crack in the pavement or a curb. A pusher will leave trails when its totally full but not near as bad as a bucket. I hope it works better for you then I think it will.


Rob i agree with you on pretty much everything you said here.. But why do you think the bucket would leave more drifts then the pusher?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The pusher will become full before it starts leaving trails, the bucket can start leaving trails before it's even full. The snow has to push up into the bucket, if you know what I mean. Kind of hard to explain.
Robert


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;950973 said:


> The pusher will become full before it starts leaving trails, the bucket can start leaving trails before it's even full. The snow has to push up into the bucket, if you know what I mean. Kind of hard to explain.
> Robert


I know excatly what you mean belive it or not you couldnt of said it any better.. I mean i feel plows are the best for 2-6 inches but after that i feel the buckets or snow pushers would be better what do you think?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

In my opinion a pusher is best in 6 inches or less, but can work well in 8 inches(if it is sized right for you machine. I have done up to 20 inches with my s300 and plow. After that you better have a V blade or bucket.
Just my 2 cents.
Robert


----------



## getoffroad (Dec 10, 2006)

Get one of those kage innovation setups, then you will have a blade and a pusher. They are supposed to scrape better than a standard pusher too. I heard they were in the $5300 range for the 8 ft. unit


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

no offence i hope the bucket works ok for you... but you should have gotten a 10 foot box plow....i mean how much snowplowing does your sales rep do? does he seell box plows? or was he just trying to push into what he wanted to sell you.... bucket is gonna destroy that parking lot, hope its freshly paved and completely flat with no cracks or manhole covers otherwise you might want to invest in a helmet for yourself.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Make sure you get a full face helmet, your teeth will thank you, your dentist won't!!!!!!! LOL

Seriously good luck with the snow bucket, we looked at one too but went with the pusher, we were thinking of being able to use it in the summer months as a light material(mulch) bucket, but we weighed the chances of injury to our operators and damage to the machine and or property and went with a pusher.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I started with my 90 " bucket cause someone told me they were basically the same as a pusher. First storm I realized that wasn't exactly the case.... Buckets start leaving windrows almost immediately. I keep the bucket for light materials, backup, stacking, etc.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

One more vote for the pusher here. Not only is it safer for the operator & the machine, but you'll spend far more time dumping the bucket out at the pile than simply raising the pusher & backing up.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

A nice thing about a bucket is it can be used year a round. It also can load salt if you have a large salter drop in. It all depends on how much snow you get in your area. Where I live we don't plow very many times a season so I would spend the money on a bucket so I can use it in the summer months.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

wow who ever sold you on the bucket is a terrible salesman, not only did he give you some terrible advice he lost himself the extra profit on a more expensive pusher lmao


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

You can stack snow higher with a pusher/plow then you can with a large light material bucket. The only advantage to the large bucket is if you need to remove the snow from the site. If you're financially able to look for a used pusher on Craigslist, equipment trader, plowsite used equipment or ebay. It will cut your plowing time down alot.


----------



## ikold (Feb 8, 2004)

*wings*

Could we add wings to a bucket ? Has anyone tried that ?


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

ikold;960155 said:


> Could we add wings to a bucket ? Has anyone tried that ?


Why yes you can! go to www.sno-gate.com


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

I plow at a private hangar and I am not allowed to pile or stack any snow anywhere. I bring it to the county line and they take care of it with the blower. The reason for this is the wings of the planes are low and they hit the piles. Is this not your situation?


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

EGLC;957302 said:


> wow who ever sold you on the bucket is a terrible salesman, not only did he give you some terrible advice he lost himself the extra profit on a more expensive pusher lmao


I disagree, He is a great salesmen.....how else would he have been able to make a snow bucket sale over a snow pusher  haha best of luck with the bucket.


----------

